# Onda de calor - 16 Outubro 2009 (IM)



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2009 às 22:34)

Foi declarada nova onda de calor pelo Instituto de Meteorologia.

"Onda de Calor em Portugal continental

Na sequência deste período de tempo quente que se tem vindo a registar em Portugal continental, e de acordo com os dados observados na rede de estações do IM, entraram ontem em onda de calor as estações de Alcácer do Sal e Benavila (Ribatejo) e hoje as estações de Alvalade, Setúbal, Amareleja, Mértola, Alcobaça, Beja, Dois Portos (Torres Vedras), Lisboa, Santarém, Sines, Montijo, Sintra e Montereal.

Para os próximos dias prevê-se uma descida gradual da temperatura, mais acentuada a partir de Segunda-feira, pelo que a situação de onda de calor deverá terminar no fim-de-semana."

Ver *aqui*

Um evento de calor tardio mas que mostra bem que os eventos não se fazem apenas de fenómenos fantásticos...ou inesperados.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Out 2009 às 23:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> Foi declarada nova onda de calor pelo Instituto de Meteorologia.
> 
> "Onda de Calor em Portugal continental
> 
> ...



As ondas de calor nunca são tardias, em Fevereiro de 2008 ocorreu uma.
Mas não deixa de ser um evento quente para a época.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Out 2009 às 00:31)

Mais uma para a colecção este ano...
Já lhes perdi a conta, mas em algumas estações meteorológicas devem ter ido à meia dúzia...
Pena que em contrapartida não existam as correspondentes ondas de frio.
Mas como já foi algures explicado por aqui, os critérios para estas últimas são mais apertados...


----------



## Dan (17 Out 2009 às 00:58)

Os critérios são iguais.

Onda de frio - período de 6 dias consecutivos, com a temperatura mínima do ar inferior em 5°C ao valor médio das temperaturas mínimas diárias no período de referência.

Onda de calor - período de 6 dias consecutivos, com a temperatura máxima do ar superior em 5°C ao valor médio das temperaturas máximas diárias no período de referência.

No entanto, em Portugal são bem mais comuns as ondas de calor.


----------



## meteo (17 Out 2009 às 01:24)

Aqui este ano houve mais calor ,mais noites tropicais,e mais dias de vento fraco(no Verão) que o normal.Frio a sério,ou seja,dias de temperaturas bastante abaixo da média( 5 ou 6 graus ) muito poucos.

Torres Vedras foi a unica estação do Litoral Centro a registar vaga de calor.Deveria era ter sido ha 1 mes e meio atrás


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2009 às 01:36)

meteo disse:


> Aqui este ano houve mais calor ,mais noites tropicais,e mais dias de vento fraco(no Verão) que o normal.Frio a sério,ou seja,dias de temperaturas bastante abaixo da média( 5 ou 6 graus ) muito poucos.



Em termos médios, acho que a região de Lisboa tem sido a mais quente do território continental no último ano. 

Nos últimos 365 dias, o cenário tem sido este:


----------



## rozzo (17 Out 2009 às 12:15)

Pois vá lá não se volte a cair no erro de dizer que os critérios para onda de frio são mais apertados que os de onda de calor, va lá! 
Como citou e bem o Dan são exactamente iguais!

O "problema" é mesmo a geografia do nosso país que dificilmente permite a PERSISTÊNCIA DE DIAS FRIOS.. São sempre episódios efémeros.. 


Quanto a esta onda de calor, penso que na região de Lisboa mais sítios litorais deverão ter estado sob as condições de onda de calor, mas claro sem estações com normais climatológicas para sustentar não se pode afirmar isso com certeza.. É apenas uma suposição tendo em conta que talvez até tenha sido a onda de calor deste ano com fluxo mais forte e sustentado de Este, a levar o calor anormal até mesmo ao mar e sem Nortada alguma quase durante vários dias.. Aquele dia dos 30º no Cabo Raso e 29º no Cabo Carvoeiro foi notável.. Aliás o gráfico de T nesse dia no Cabo Carvoeiro é extraordinário, pois tinha uma curva exactamente igual a qualquer outra estação, sinal que não houve ponta de entrada marítima.. E nunca tal tinha visto.. Mesmo quando chega a estes valores, é geralmente em picos, e depois há quedas enormes com a chegada da Nortada..


----------

